# Weird Chromis Activity



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello. I bought a blue-green Chromis around 4 weeks ago. For about two weeks now, He has just sat next to the bubbler, and stayed stationary in a vertical position. He seems to do this at about every corner of the tank. Does anyone know why? The water parmaters are all good, so I dont know whether its because he needs another tank mate or what?


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

maybe it was a problem that the fish had at the shop, he could be ill. keep an eye on him and consult your closest aquist.


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

Does he have plenty of places to hide? He sounds stressed. Any other fish in the tank?


----------



## SaltwaterTaylor14 (Sep 27, 2011)

HaleyM said:


> Does he have plenty of places to hide? He sounds stressed. Any other fish in the tank?


He has live rock in the middle where he can hide. No, at this moment he doesnt have any other tank mates.


----------



## HaleyM (Mar 18, 2012)

Huh. Maybe he just wants strength in numbers? He might feel more secure if there was at least one more green chromis. Pretty sure they school.


----------

